# I want a big booty Asian gf.



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 16, 2020)

Title.


----------



## thecaste (Jun 16, 2020)

Will get one soon ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 16, 2020)

yes


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 16, 2020)

jm10 said:


> yes



I realise i don't even care how she looks like, i just want a big ass to shag ngl.


----------



## deer (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 16, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> I realise i don't even care how she looks like, i just want a big ass to shag ngl.


das it mane


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 16, 2020)

They are easy to get tho.If i (truecel)got 50 asian matches,some are even above average you can get easily sexy asians like this


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 16, 2020)

jm10 said:


> das it mane



Fuark


----------



## Krezo (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 16, 2020)

They're friggin rare as hell, man tbh. They tend to focus on big titties than big asses (not that I'm not complaining tho)


----------



## Stare (Jun 16, 2020)

tbh


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 16, 2020)

very rare


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 16, 2020)

Stare said:


> tbh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


Brutal horsepill


----------



## jackthenerd (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jun 16, 2020)

I found her on IG when I was in Thailand.

She ghosted me


----------



## DaughterSlaughter (Jun 16, 2020)

If your white just go to western US(Cali,Washington, or Hawaii) if you want an asian girl. Might take some time to get one with a big butt. Cali is probably the easiest to pull if ur white.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 16, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


> They're friggin rare as hell, man tbh. They tend to focus on big titties than big asses (not that I'm not complaining tho)


I heard they're not rare in the Philippines.


----------



## Stare (Jun 16, 2020)

DaughterSlaughter said:


> If your white just go to western US(Cali,Washington, or Hawaii) if you want an asian girl. Might take some time to get one with a big butt. Cali is probably the easiest to pull if ur white.


ded srs?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 16, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>



I still stand by that statement.



Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 463282





Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 463283



Spams me.


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Jun 16, 2020)

Me too, too bad we are subhumans


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 16, 2020)

Coomers me.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Jun 20, 2020)

Death to gooks


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Jun 20, 2020)

Same bro I saw one at Costco today


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 21, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 467819



Her booty is probably small.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jun 21, 2020)

Fat ass and tits on chinky girls hit so different idk why 😩😩😭😭


----------



## Spartacus1- (Jun 21, 2020)

If she has Big boobs+big ass+ nice curves then i wouldn't give a shit even she was 2 psl


----------



## penis3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Fuckmachine said:


>


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jun 21, 2020)

😍😍😍


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Jun 21, 2020)

Get in line


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Jun 21, 2020)

Also OP, if you’re white and tall just ascend to above 6/10 then move to an asian country and you can make your dream a reality. That’s my plan to get a girl like this


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jun 21, 2020)

HOOOLLLYYYY SHHHIIIIITTTT


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Jun 21, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> View attachment 468677
> 
> HOOOLLLYYYY SHHHIIIIITTTT


Please tell me there’s a video for that


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jun 21, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Title.


They rarely exist, most asians are flatter than pancakes.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jun 21, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Please tell me there’s a video for that


Her name is tomomi motozawa
Shes a japanese pornstar 
I beated my meat to her ngl


----------



## penis3 (Jun 21, 2020)

NGL Sharon Lee



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Jun 21, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Her name is tomomi motozawa
> Shes a japanese pornstar
> I beated my meat to her ngl


There’s no telling what evils the world shall throw at me tomorrow, but tonight, I COOM


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 21, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Title.


me too


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 21, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> hit so different


Only women say "hit so different"


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jun 21, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Only women say "hit so different"


It's a phrase I picked up from tiktok😂


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

penis3 said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 468849


rit are you an ass man or a tit man


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate




[NSFW] Big Booty Bitches Megathread.OffTopic70Tuesday at 9:24 PM



I want a big booty ebony gf.OffTopic34Tuesday at 9:21 PM


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 21, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@rit is a ass man confirm.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 21, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey what can i say i'm a simple man.


----------

